# Looking for store bought TRUE organic fertilizers



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

I have built my knowledge and experience thus far using hydroponic mediums- most recently coco coir. Now I am interested in giving organic a go but after some research I am starting to get the picture that there is no such thing as half stepping in to organics. You do it all right or you may as well just do hydro and make it easier on yourself.

Bottom line is I don't want to find the time (and most likely can't find the time if i tried) to brew my own tea's and fermented alfalfa and what not. It's more likely but I don't even know for sure yet if i'll even have a compost bin.

What i'm looking for is a "cheat" way to put the right things in to organic growing without having to do all brewing and stuff myself.

I want to buy my fertilizers and additives in bags and bottles and dose it in with every feed just like how hydroponic or standard pot plant gardening works.

*SO WHICH BRANDS AND PRODUCTS CAN I TRUST? *Is my question and whole purpose for this thread.

I have already read the thread about the *Earth Juice *product line and have seen enough to know that it is pretty much exactly what I am looking for... but I can't find an AUSTRALIAN supplier! Maybe there is none?

If i can't get that brand, who else is reliable? Please PLEASE don't just throw any name at me that says "organic" on the bottle because so many companies are damned liars. Please only suggest products you have a knowledge of and (A) ARE ACTUALLY ORGANIC + (B) THEY MUST WORK THE SAME AS HOME BREWED FULL ORGANICS

Is it too much to hope for that there is a knowledgeable Australian on here who knows some reliable products?

I really want to give organics a good go but not at the cost of my life. My missus already hates when i spend too long in the grow room so if I can't switch from hand watered coco coir with synthetic nutes to organic without massively increasing my work load then it's not work it.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2012)

I have used FoxFarm Ocean Forest soil and FoxFarm Big Bloom with great results. Since then I have ventured on to my own soils and teas. I still use FFOF soil for a soil base but making your own teas is quite interesting

I do not know if these items are available in Australia


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure about ..'downunder'.... but up here, there is a pretty strict standard that must be met in order to be .."OMRI" certified resin'


----------



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know anything much yet, but i get the impression there is very little organic culture here. My impression is that people think that to be organic you just grab any bag of "soil" (totally ignorant of its contents of course) and water it from a tap then hope for the best. I've never once laid my eyes on a potting mix that claimed to have a good organic base- they are all marketed to go with sythetic or half way fish extract like but refined (rubbish peddled to the ignorant). Some come per-fertilized but always by chemicals like osmacote. They don't even have additives like dolamite or lime or what ever else the hell you guys work through your soil so it's not just sand and bark and low grade peat with no PH buffering or micro ecology.

The best potting mix I have found so far is Canna Terra Professional. From what i know it's something like 40% coco coir with the rest made up of high quality german white peat, perlite and some kind of 'special' bark (if there is such a think). It's very fluffy with good water retention too, but no sure if it is good enough to run as it is? Remember when i ask that I don't want a truckload of work (so don't tell me to make a worm farm or compost heap), but if someone says "add this bag" then i'll do it. 
Oh yeah and it would be useful if it's an actual thing (like say bark), not a brand (like saying Foxfarm THISbag).


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

lol.. read on my friend.. we have 'several' truely organic growers onsite. (feed the soil not the plant)..  They aren't as abundant as us 'ignorant' growers, but they're around..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2012)

> I don't know anything much yet, but i get the impression there is very little organic culture here. My impression is that people think that to be organic you just grab any bag of "soil" (totally ignorant of its contents of course)



:confused2: Things must be different where you live. Because in the States the ingredients are on your bag of soil.:confused2: Letting the grower know what they need to add or amend their soil to suit their specific plant  needs. You have a computer go to their web site and check it out yourself:aok:

Like Hick has already mentioned our forum does have many fine organic growers and some fine ignorant growers as well . These true organic growers would have fit of laughter  if they needed to buy/use organic nutes from a bottle:laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2012)

An organic nute line is Roots. You can buy it online..Roots organic. that and some organic soil and there ya go.


----------



## resin-reaper (Apr 9, 2012)

OH I JUST RE-READ WHAT I WROTE- 
*When I said "here" I mean AUSTRALIA- not this forum!* The only reason i'm asking questions here is because i can see people really know their ****.
Sorry for the misunderstanding and the insult that would of caused.

Of course organic experts would laugh and cluck their tongues at me but like i said, i'm not trying to make my life more busy i'm just seeing if there is a legitimately organic way i can grow. If the answer is no i'll just stick to hydroponic it's as simple as that. 
From my initial research the answer seemed to be "no there is no 'easy' organics", but then I saw a quote from the three little birds. They said that Earth Juice will give the same effect as the full hand made organics- if you were prepared to pay a hell of a lot more. The Earth Juice line described was watered in like any other non-organic fertilizer and of course was assisted by the right soil and micro organisms present.


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

resin-reaper said:
			
		

> OH I JUST RE-READ WHAT I WROTE-
> *When I said "here" I mean AUSTRALIA- not this forum!* The only reason i'm asking questions here is because i can see people really know their ****.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding and the insult that would of caused.



a great example of how easily typed words can be misconstrued   and thanks for the correction/verification   I was anticipating the response of some of the hard core organic "nuts"... (yea I said it)..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2012)

:ciao:   *Hick*


Feed the soil


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

..... 4u is near the top o' our "nut" tree :rofl: 
good morning bro'


----------



## mountain man (Apr 9, 2012)

Water.......  Start to finish!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2012)

Who you calling an organic nut??? huh Hick.


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

you know my "typos" rodebud..  that was s'pose to say _"nutEs"_... our "nute" tree...


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 9, 2012)

i got your nutEs hickster


----------



## Iron Emmett (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Res, i use Earth Juice and love it, you have the right idea picking that line, aslo you may want to check out Dr Earth, very good stuff. As for other good lines i have heard, are the  Peace of Mind and the Down to Earth line, i havent used either of these but i have heard they are good organic choices, best of luck with your Organic adventure, its the only way to grow. 


On a side note, unless you build some type of super soil you arent going to cut your watering and work time, you will still have to take time to mix, and if you want the best result, brew Organics, a good super soil all you do is pour water in with Molasses added and walk away.

IE


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you get organic bottled nutes in Oz? I can't recc anything but Earth Juice and I don't even use that anymore.

I make everything from scratch. Very easy and cheap.

BUT, NOT THE FIRST TIME !!!!!

You will certainly get sticker shock trying to gather all the ingredients at once. But, once you have them they last quite a while and don't run out at the same rate, so it gets very cheap after the initial investment.

It really depends on what you can source locally. Most of what you will need comes in large amounts and shipping would be out of the question for most of it. Either heavy or bulky.

Can you locally source:
Peat moss 3.8cf compressed bale
Perlite 4cf bag
Blood meal
Bone meal
Kelp meal--must have
alfalfa meal
Earthworm castings
rock dust of any sort, Azomite, Granite, Basalt, Glacial
Lime, Dolomite or Calcitic (sweet/garden)

That will do for a start I guess.:holysheep: 

Hydro's looking good I bet. LOL

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2012)

I did it the first time.  I decided that if I was going to go organic, I was going to put everything together myself.  I did use store bought organic soil, perlite, and peat moss in my base mix.  However, I didn't actually spend much more on the ingredients for NV's super soil than I do for 3 gal of GH Flora series nutes.  I, personally, am thinking that no air stones, no air hoses, no air pumps, no pH'ing solution, etc, etc is sounding kind of nice.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I did it the first time.  I decided that if I was going to go organic, I was going to put everything together myself.  I did use store bought organic soil, perlite, and peat moss in my base mix.  *However, I didn't actually spend much more on the ingredients for NV's super soil than I do for 3 gal of GH Flora series nutes.  I, personally, am thinking that no air stones, no air hoses, no air pumps, no pH'ing solution, etc, etc is sounding kind of nice.*


*
+MF1!*

I <3 u.


----------



## drfting07 (May 1, 2012)

:ciao: OMRIers


----------

